# Clothespin Fairies



## Jeannne

Fairies from clothespins are easy enough for children to make. Or moms and grandmas can make them for favors at a party! 

To begin I drill a hole through the clothespin to accommodate the arm wire. (If you can't do this you can make and glue on arms cut from paper or felt after the fairy is assembled.) Then I paint the body with acrylics and coat the face with Modge Podge or diluted white glue. This step prevents the ink from bleeding; it could be eliminated. Add face details with fine tipped pens, colored pencils, or whatever. 
I make the skirts, hats, and wings from flowers but that too can be improvised. Maybe you will want your fairy to have hair!
Wire arms on these fairies are green wrapped florist wire. Pipe cleaners, either fuzzy or plain, will also work for arms.
Everything goes together quickly for a grown-up with a glue gun; kids can use white glue.

I put pin backs on the small clothespin fairies.

Another note: if you are going to use flowers it helps to have an large assortment to sort through. Petals and leaves need to be in the right size. I have a very large collection from garage sale finds and still have trouble finding exactly what I want.


----------



## granniegoose77

Jeannne said:


> Fairies from clothespins are easy enough for children to make. Or moms and grandmas can make them for favors at a party!
> 
> To begin I drill a hole through the clothespin to accommodate the arm wire. (If you can't do this you can make and glue on arms cut from paper or felt after the fairy is assembled.) Then I paint the body with acrylics and coat the face with Modge Podge or diluted white glue. This step prevents the ink from bleeding; it could be eliminated. Add face details with fine tipped pens, colored pencils, or whatever.
> I make the skirts, hats, and wings from flowers but that too can be improvised. Maybe you will want your fairy to have hair!
> Wire arms on these fairies are green wrapped florist wire. Pipe cleaners, either fuzzy or plain, will also work for arms.
> Everything goes together quickly for a grown-up with a glue gun; kids can use white glue.
> 
> I put pin backs on the small clothespin fairies.
> 
> Another note: if you are going to use flowers it helps to have an large assortment to sort through. Petals and leaves need to be in the right size. I have a very large collection from garage sale finds and still have trouble finding exactly what I want.


I've made clothespin dolls for years but never thought of fairies. Thanks for the idea. Yours are beautiful.


----------



## laurelarts

They are adorable!!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter

beautiful and creative.


----------



## Deb-Babbles

I have made these for a long while also. I had forgotten how much fun they were for the children to make. I see a Mothers Day gift being made this weekend. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## LadyBecket

I LOVE THEM!!! These are just toooo adorable!!!! What little girl wouldn't love playing with their own little fairy friend?? Remind me of ones I made as a child. We had such wonderful little adventures together in my imagination!!!


----------



## oannejay

thank you, what a good way to used old flower parts, our GD's will love this. This is cute and simple, just perfect for fairy houses!!!!!!!!!! thank you, thank you.


----------



## a2nita

So sweet, thank you for sharing


----------



## cathie02664

How cute and creative


----------



## graymist

Good idea. I think the pansy skirt in especially sweet.


----------



## docdot

Super ideas and lovely work. The neighborhood kidlets and I may try to do these for Mums' Day.


----------



## bethshangirl

they're gorgeous! l have some clothes pegs with little stands , so they can stand up too. We make little characters for our sunday school stories.
l feel like making some faries now!


----------



## Katsch

Very sweet and creative. Thank you for sharing. Those flower petals are just like our yarn stash so much but never just right


----------



## jeannietta

Thanks for this. Must try with my granddaughter.


----------



## mama879

These are to cute and just the way to use up some of those single flowers hanging around. Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## vershi

What a lovely idea, thanks for sharing, they look beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee

Very whimsical and cute...


----------



## Liz at Furze

Those are so pretty. I used to make peg dolls when I was little, but never fairies. Will keep that one for future grandchildren...when I finally get any!


----------



## amberdragon

what a great idea!
Blessings


----------



## Limey287

They are adorable


----------



## carolky

Sooo adorable. My GDs have enjoyed making dolls with clothespins using scraps of ribbon and lace and colored yarns, but they are going to love love love making them with the different flowers and leaves. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Dusti

I have GOT to make some of these...they are just too cute! Anyway I am making a whole bunch of pocket pals for my GD and these will fit in really well with them! Thanks for sharing your tricks!


----------



## yona

Lovely, thank you.


----------



## Isuel

adorable!


----------



## glnwhi

thanks for sharing will do this soon.


----------



## ifangoch

They are GORGEOUS! I'm going to look out for flowers in charity shops and car boot sales this summer.


----------



## aljellie

Adorable. I think the fairies are plotting to take over KP.
Ellie


----------



## NYBev

I love your idea using silk flowers. We made lace dresses and we put hair on their heads. Made them as ornaments. Cute. But that was years ago. My Christmas tree has only homemade ornaments. I love it! Great memories of our church craft group making them.


----------



## Longtimer

Thanks so much. Well done.


----------



## Jeannne

aljellie said:


> Adorable. I think the fairies are plotting to take over KP.
> Ellie


In my world I can never have enough fairies...but I still haven't been able to locate a kitchen fairy that will lug in the groceries, unpack the bags, and put everything away. And then get supper on the table in a timely way!


----------



## Miri

How clever, love them.


----------



## Suecpee

Great idea for the cruise next year. Something extra for the group to do. Thanks for the idea, it's great.


----------



## Lana07

Thank you so very much for posting instructions for your adorable dolls!!


----------

